# Proposed New build, Please check



## dragon18007 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi

Ive had the same dell computer for the past 7 years and its time for a new PC as the smallest thing I do it sounds like the fan is gonna blow up!
I want one that will be used for gaming, internet, watching movies like blurays, some video editing and really just a bit of everything and also I like to stick with Intel.

Can you check over this and let me know if this will be able to last me for a good while for games. 

Case
 COOLERMASTER HAF 932 FULL TOWER GAMING CASE 
Overclocked CPU
 OverClocked Intel® Core™i7 Quad Core Processor i7-930 @ 3.8GHz + 8MB Cache 
Motherboard
 ASUS® P6X58D-E: DDR3, USB 3.0, SATA 6.0GB/s, 3-Way SLI 
Memory (RAM)
 6GB CORSAIR XMS3 TRI-DDR3 1600MHz (3 X 2GB) 
Graphics Card
 1GB ATI RADEON™ HD 5870 PCI EXPRESS - DirectX® 11 
Memory - 1st Hard Disk
 50GB OCZ VERTEX 2 SATA II 2.5" SSD (upto 285MB/sR | 275MB/sW) *(Going to put the OS on this and storage)*
2nd Hard Disk
 100GB OCZ VERTEX 2 SATA II 2.5" SSD (upto 285MB/sR | 275MB/sW) *(use this one for active software and games etc)*
1st DVD/BLU-RAY Drive
 10x BLU-RAY ROM DRIVE, 16x DVD ±R/±RW
Power Supply & Case Cooling
 CORSAIR 850W PSU (TX850) 80+ ULTRA QUIET 
Processor Cooling
 TITAN FENRIR EXTREME DIRECT TOUCH COPPER CPU COOLER
Thermal Paste
 ARCTIC COOLING MX-3 HIGH THERMAL CONDUCTIVITY COMPOUND 
Sound Card
 ASUS XONAR HDAV1.3 - Enjoy 100% Blu-Ray Quality Audio
Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit



Please let me know what you think and if this sounds ok or if you think I should change something, Im looking for something that will run quiet and be able to handle anything I do on it.
im also still not decided on the 5870 or the GTX 480....

Thanks


----------



## DonInKansas (Jun 20, 2010)

Only 150GB total storage space?  That'll fill up in no time.  Swap the 2nd SSD for a nice 1TB drive.  SSD speed is pretty much wasted on music, movies, and such.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 20, 2010)

What are you using your computer for? Where do you live? And welcome to TPU! 

I would pick up a Gigabyte X58 UD3, but that's just personal opinion and the fact that our resident i7 nut PaulieG recommends Gigabytes (among others) . My vote goes to the 5870 over the GTX480, because the GTX480 is a hot and loud beast. You might want to get only 1 SSD and another fast drive like the WD 640Gb Blacks to ensure that you have enough space.


----------



## joeyck (Jun 20, 2010)

+1 on the first two posts... and the case is lovely, u've chosen some good parts, personally i dont use intels AMD offers more bang for buck but none the less awesome build ur next one should AMD based 

also 6 GB's is beastly amount of RAM 4GB's would be more then enough,


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jun 20, 2010)

^ What they said and if your willing to consider a EVGA mb.... EVGA 141-BL-E757-TR LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX X58 SLI... (EVGA bios is a snap to overclock)


----------



## IronRuler (Jun 20, 2010)

joeyck said:


> +1 on the first two posts... and the case is lovely, u've chosen some good parts, personally i dont use intels AMD offers more bang for buck but none the less awesome build ur next one should AMD based
> 
> also 6 GB's is beastly amount of RAM 4GB's would be more then enough,



You have to run x58 in tri channel mode. Look up hardforums review on whether 6GB of ram is necessary.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jun 20, 2010)

joeyck said:


> also 6 GB's is beastly amount of RAM 4GB's would be more then enough,



6GB is a good setup with triple channel i7.  4GB is a no-go.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 20, 2010)

4Gb is fine, you can run the memory without running 3 channel, but you will lose performance. And depending on your apps, 6Gb might not be enough (Hello, VMware)


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jun 20, 2010)

And you can use two sticks of your tri-channel memory for dual channel work if needed.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jun 20, 2010)

Touche.  I guess I should have stated that "6GB is the 4GB of the i7 world."


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jun 20, 2010)

Good solid workhorse stuff for everyday use... OCZ Gold 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 200... Bought a bunch of it way back when my Dominator's were in rma...you can't kill the stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jun 20, 2010)

Dragon - What do you think about this Cosmos?


----------



## dragon18007 (Jun 20, 2010)

thanks for the suggestions guys.



Fourstaff said:


> What are you using your computer for? Where do you live? And welcome to TPU!
> 
> I would pick up a Gigabyte X58 UD3, but that's just personal opinion and the fact that our resident i7 nut PaulieG recommends Gigabytes (among others) . My vote goes to the 5870 over the GTX480, because the GTX480 is a hot and loud beast. You might want to get only 1 SSD and another fast drive like the WD 640Gb Blacks to ensure that you have enough space.



I will be using the computer mostly for gaming and watching blurays, internet  and some video editing.

im from the UK.

I did have a look at the cosmos case as I did want the computer to be as quiet as possible but it was a bit more expensive so decided against it and also the Haf 392 states it has more fans and I dont want to do watercooling so picked that.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jun 20, 2010)

If you were not in the UK I would just sell you this one turn key...I have way too much stuff lying around.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 20, 2010)

dragon18007 said:


> I will be using the computer mostly for gaming and watching blurays, internet  and some video editing.
> 
> im from the UK.
> 
> I did have a look at the cosmos case as I did want the computer to be as quiet as possible but it was a bit more expensive so decided against it and also the Haf 392 states it has more fans and I dont want to do watercooling so picked that.



If you are doing video editing, stick with my original suggestion and get a bigger harddrive and a bigger mechanical one, my friend used 20GB of memory to make a 1 minute clip! Have you considered other cases like the CM690 II advanced and the HAF 922? You don't really need all the fans, most of the time one fan behind and one fan in front is adequate. Just get quiet fans like the Gentle Typhoons if you want a quiet computer.


----------



## dragon18007 (Jun 20, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> If you are doing video editing, stick with my original suggestion and get a bigger harddrive and a bigger mechanical one, my friend used 20GB of memory to make a 1 minute clip! Have you considered other cases like the CM690 II advanced and the HAF 922? You don't really need all the fans, most of the time one fan behind and one fan in front is adequate. Just get quiet fans like the Gentle Typhoons if you want a quiet computer.



I was thinking about the Haf 922 also but what is the difference between that and the Haf932 other than the size of it?  I take it the cooling will just be the same?


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 20, 2010)

dragon18007 said:


> I was thinking about the Haf 922 also but what is the difference between that and the Haf932 other than the size of it?  I take it the cooling will just be the same?



HAF series provides a lot of airflow, you will be spoilt with cooling options even with the 922.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 20, 2010)

I see two things I would change. 

1. The case. Go with a 922. Its cheaper and just as good if not better then the 932. 
2. The mobo or GPU. Ether get a crossfire board and go ATI or keep the board you have and go Nvidia.

Other then that its a nice build. Expensive but nice! A lot better then mine thats for sure!


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 20, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 2. The mobo or GPU. Ether get a crossfire board and go ATI or keep the board you have and go Nvidia.



All x58 do crossfire by standard. I'd go with a 5870 personally and grab a samsung f1 1TB HDD for extra space. Other than that it's fine.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 20, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> All x58 do crossfire by standard. I'd go with a 5870 personally and grab a samsung f1 1TB HDD for extra space. Other than that it's fine.



I know that but I do not like mixin' and matchin' like that.


----------



## dragon18007 (Jun 21, 2010)

thanks

what do you guys think a good speaker set would be for the ASUS XONAR HDAV1.3?

I was thinking about the LOGITECH Z-5500 SPEAKERS but at £270 it is a bit expensive so if there is another good set out there then please let me know! 

The monitor I have seen online for £279 is an - 

LG W2753VC-PF 
Size 27" 
Resolution 1920 x 1080 
Dynamic Contrast Ratio 50,000:1 
Response Time 2ms 
Connections HDMI, DVI, VGA 
Colour Black 

But I cant find any reviews about it online..

what do you think.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jun 21, 2010)

TRY HERE FOR REVIEWS ON THE LG MONITOR HTH


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 21, 2010)

You guys did read how old his current computer is, didn't you? Remember back then, wayyyy back, how large were the hard drives?


----------



## dragon18007 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi

Those reviews are not for the 27in LG but for other LG monitors as far as I can tell.

The hard drive space isnt really an issue as i've managed to be fine on a 120gb for this long and I only keep stuff that is needed at that time.


----------



## Timonthy (Jun 21, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I know that but I do not like mixin' and matchin' like that.



But the point is theres nothing other than X58s for i7 and most X58s support both perfectly, theres actually no "Crossfire" board for X58 as far as I know, just "incompatible with SLI" boards. like this: JetWay JBI-600-LF LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Mot...

BTW, how about the HAF X? If youre not budget limited, you might like the improvements that CM made.

Finally, Consider a Megahalems/TT Frio/Notura/Tuniq Tower/H50 for the Heatsink?


----------



## n-ster (Jun 21, 2010)

it seems you are buying from a website that builds it for you? Could you link it please? so that we can modify your build to be a bit better?

else if you are building it then sited from where you buy?

I happen to make a lot of i7 builds so I can definitively help


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jun 21, 2010)

Add a 1TB or a 500GB Samsung F3. 

Other than that, everything is great. 

And you have put "OCed i7 930"... Does that mean your paying to get it overclocked??? Or that your planning to OC it?


----------



## n-ster (Jun 21, 2010)

yea that's why it seemed like it was built for him  I have a vertex 2 btw, I'd suggest perhaps 2x vertex 2 50gb in RAID 0 and a 500gb Caviar black or Samsung F3 or 7200.12 Seagate. or just 1 vertex 2 and either 1 of the 500gb drive or a 1tb one. I think a 500gb would suffice though.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jun 21, 2010)

n-ster said:


> yea that's why it seemed like it was built for him  I have a vertex 2 btw, I'd suggest perhaps 2x vertex 2 50gb in RAID 0 and a 500gb Caviar black or Samsung F3 or 7200.12 Seagate. or just 1 vertex 2 and either 1 of the 500gb drive or a 1tb one. I think a 500gb would suffice though.



He probably built his specs using the Alienware or Dell site.  They sell overclocked CPUs at higher prices.


----------



## dragon18007 (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeah im cheating and getting a company to make it for me as I dont have a clue and when i priced it up if I would build it myself it worked out the same.

Im wanting to get it from - http://www.pcspecialist.co.uk/  please do have a look and give me your ideas!  

Its the overclocked system builder on the left hand side.

thanks I appreciate all the help.


J


----------



## n-ster (Jun 21, 2010)

dont buy OCed, you should OC yourself


----------



## n-ster (Jun 21, 2010)

I just checked and prices seem high to me... you sure you don't want to build it yourself? its fun


----------



## Dent1 (Jun 21, 2010)

dragon18007 said:


> Im wanting to get it from - http://www.pcspecialist.co.uk/  please do have a look and give me your ideas!



My first thoughts about that website is to avoid it. They have limited range of components. There is only one motherboard (AM2/AM2+) to choose from and it had a very old  chipset, you'd think at their prices they would have a genuine AM3 socket. The memory only costs of DDR2 when we are full swing into DDR3 and the processor choices are missing the top tier X6 AMD processors. 

Build your own.


----------



## dragon18007 (Jun 21, 2010)

n-ster said:


> I just checked and prices seem high to me... you sure you don't want to build it yourself? its fun



I would like to do it one day but I wouldnt have a clue what to do if something went wrong and I priced checked everything with www.overclockers.co.uk and it worked out around the same price



> My first thoughts about that website is to avoid it. They have limited range of components. There is only one motherboard (AM2/AM2+) to choose from and it had a very old chipset, you'd think at their prices they would have a genuine AM3 socket. There memory only costs of DDR2 when we are full swing into DDR3 and there processor choices were missing the top tier X6 AMD processors.
> 
> Build your own



I can see the x6 AMD processors and the DDR3 memory on the site so not sure what you mean.

I want intel anyway and on the build your own desktop or the build your own overclocked one they have different choices, although I have noticed in the past few weeks they seem to be removing different processors and motherboards to the ones they have now so they seem to be refining it down.

Oh i dont know!!  lol


----------



## n-ster (Jun 21, 2010)

there's always TPU if there is a problem... and tbh, you problem wont have any problems


----------



## Dent1 (Jun 21, 2010)

dragon18007 said:


> I would like to do it one day but I wouldnt have a clue what to do if something went wrong and I priced checked everything with www.overclockers.co.uk and it worked out around the same price





Overclockers.co.uk is pretty expensive as it is, its a good website for the latest gear but its never been known for competing with prices. Try Ebuyer.com or Novatech.co.uk - Ebuyer has free delivery too.

I actually took another look, they do indeed have the X6 processor apparently they have a different processor list for the "build your own" from the "build your own overclocked system".

I actually put together a AMD system which would of cost only £600 on ebuyer.com, but on PCspecialist.co.uk it came up to £1129 inc VAT and Delivery. Rip off!

I took a look at the Intel range, its disappointing, out of the dozen motherboard brands and model types they lock you into a choice of only 3 ASUS boards, they are missing the i7 9xx series too.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 21, 2010)

How about going slightly low end and build it yourself? That way if you screw up the costs is not as high. Part of the experience of owning a computer is that you build one yourself (a bit like organising a barbecue and get a chef to cook it for you).

In my book, there is only a few steps in building a rig:
1. Rip open packages
2. Plug processor to motherboard. Don't force it in, it will "drop" in and the retention clip will hold it in place. 
3. Attach heatsink and make sure the screws are tight. 
4. Mount mobo on case, make sure there are standoffs (those little "feet" to keep your mobo from touching the metal plate holding the mobo. 
5. Attach every component, they all look different and it should be a breeze identifying which place they plug into. You might want to consult the mobo guide here. 
6. Attach power to all your components, and power it up! Put an OS cd on your optical drive and you are ready to go. 

Once everything is not giving any problems, you should start overclocking your system. It doesn't take much effort, but it can be frustrating if you are trying to get the max OC. Most of the time you just fiddle with the BLCK and/or the multi and leave the rest on auto. There might be somethings here and there where you need to adjust like ram timings and stuff, but you will get the hang of it.


----------



## dragon18007 (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh I dont know lol.  
would you guys mind specing me an Intel PC from ebuyer.co.uk that you think would be able to handle new games and software and have a blu-ray player, SSD's etc as im not sure on compatibility.

If it comes to a good price then I might just make it myself.


Ta

J


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 22, 2010)

Hiya dragoon! As far as having a problem, you can always post here on TPU. Many many members here including myself are more than willing to help you just have to be willing to listen. 

As far as your build goes, what exactly is it going to be used for?

I also was looking on ebuyer.com, I'm sorry it just makes sense to look into an AMD based build:

AMD:
ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3  890GX Socket AM3 DVI VGA H...
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2.8GHz 9MB Cache Socket AM3...

Intel:
Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R Intel X58 (Socket 1366) DDR3...
Intel Core i7 920 D0 2.66GHz Socket 1366 8MB Cache...

It would be quite a bit cheaper and perform very similar.

EDIT:

Also pair this ram up:
AMD: G-Skill 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 1600MHz/PC3-12800 Ripjaw....

As for the ram on Intel parts, will be honest, I don't like any of the tri channel kits on ebuyer.


----------



## dragon18007 (Jun 22, 2010)

Its going to be used for Gaming, internet, watching blu-rays, minor video editing just like holiday videos and wedding videos. no james cameron type stuff lol

I want SSD's so its fast and im gonna go ATI for the card. a good case for cooling but also not going to make a lot of noise.   

any help would be great.  thanks


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 22, 2010)

dragon18007 said:


> Its going to be used for Gaming, internet, watching blu-rays, minor video editing just like holiday videos and wedding videos. no james cameron type stuff lol
> 
> I want SSD's so its fast and im gonna go ATI for the card. a good case for cooling but also not going to make a lot of noise.
> 
> any help would be great.  thanks



Yeah, I would opt for the AMD build just because it would be cheaper and be just as good for that usage (Could even opt to go to quad core based am3). If you're planning on keeping the build for an extended use, Intel has already planned a socket change and AMD has a new processor architecture coming out but in part of that they will be utilizing AM3 in some of it.

EDIT:
You made a wise choice in your video card, case and cooler choices. Those are some items I wouldnt substitute. Now as for the power supply, depending on the cost difference, go down to a Corsair 750W (if its more than 25).


As far as SSD's go, a single 100GB SSD along with a 1TB drive would make most sense.


----------

